# Boat ramps at Gantt lake, AL



## worksuxletsfish (May 17, 2008)

Folks, I am planning to fish Gantt lake tomorrow or the next day and was wondering if anyone could recommend a good boat ramp or marina there. This will be my first trip there and I don't know much about the lake. Any help would be appreciated. 



Bryce



SUPPORT THE TROOPS


----------



## CaptHooked & Co (Feb 10, 2008)

My Mom owns a hunting/fishing retail store in Andalusia, give them a call at 334-222-1225, i'm sure they can help you out, there are several ramps to choose from.


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

hwy 29 between andalusia and brantley runs along the west side of the lake. there is a public ramp that you can see from the hwy. you can't miss it.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

The boat ramp off of Hwy 29 along the northwest side of the lake is the only one open to the public that I'm aware of.There isan unpaved ramp on the south side which is technically on private property. If your boat has a bridge clearance greater than about 6 feet you will likely be limited to the northeast end of the lake due to Dunn's Bridge which crosses about midway down the lake. I don't know of any marinas on the lake but there are plenty of places to fill up here in Andalusia if you are coming through this way. Gas was$2.84 this afternoon at several of the stations here in town. It was the same price at the Big/Little store in River Falls if you are comming in on Hwy 84. Hope this helps.


----------



## worksuxletsfish (May 17, 2008)

Thanks for the info! I will let you all know how the fishing was!

Bryce

SUPPORT THE TROOPS!!


----------



## Danno (Oct 17, 2007)

I have only fished it out of Yak (company car, no trailer hitches, that kind of stuff). I have put in at that launch, it is the only one I have ever come across on the lake. Not a bad place to launch from. 

Great brim fishing with a fly rod.


----------

